# We May Not Have Enough Food Soon



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Fox News host reacts to the president saying food shortages will be real.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Quelle surprise..... NON. 

If they are admitting this now, I wonder how bad it already is. This, on top of the "oh, dearie me, there are hackers" report do make one a tad nervous. 

Which, I think we can assume, is the goal: Keep the people scared.

Also, I wonder what pile on a flat rock they're trying to hide today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Totally agree. It’s the next stage of mind control, aka manufactured panic.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Pony said:


> Quelle surprise..... NON.
> 
> If they are admitting this now, I wonder how bad it already is. This, on top of the "oh, dearie me, there are hackers" report do make one a tad nervous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

With a food shortage, we will find which is most important, a big savings account at a bank, a full pantry and big garden or a gun and plenty of ammunition.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

haypoint said:


> With a food shortage, we will find which is most important, a big savings account at a bank, a full pantry and big garden or a gun and plenty of ammunition.



Two and several threes to keep the citiots at bay.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The fear/control concept has kept the Popes in control for 2000 yrs now. Good policy, if control is your goal.

Remember ther "Arab Spring" that brought down the govts of Libya & Egypt a decade ago?...Cause-- rising bread prices.

Biden wasn't "predicitng" high prices & food shortages-- He was _Promising_. The Deep State is in kahoots with the providers of fertilizers, manipulators of currency, production of energy etc etc..

One World.

Down With Big Brother!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

haypoint said:


> With a food shortage, we will find which is most important, a big savings account at a bank, a full pantry and big garden or a gun and plenty of ammunition.


That’s actually quite profound. Food isn’t going to get more expensive because food is harder to make. Food is going to get expensive because that pile of digital dollars in said bank account are worth less.

I’ve found a way that I can do my part AND buy Chinese at the same time. Real money, from Xi’s own stash:









Can you believe that numbskull only values these at 10 yuan (about $1.57) each? Bankers are idiots.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Food shortage is something the country desires. Just like gas shortages. Why else would they vote for a person who said that was what we were going to see of he got elected.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Chief50 said:


> Food shortage is something the country desires. Just like gas shortages. Why else would they vote for a person who said that was what we were going to see of he got elected.


You forget that the media that that folks who voted for it don’t actually show that that’s what they said. The media that those folks watch exclusively tell them that the orange man is bad, and crap like how the other side wants ICE to go around murdering illegal immigrants on their way to church.

If you ever need to confirm the ridiculousness of the media on that side, just look at the handful of morons here who still refer to Putin as the orange man’s “buddy”.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got the yard mowed and ate 3 pork tacos.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s actually quite profound. Food isn’t going to get more expensive because food is harder to make. Food is going to get expensive because that pile of digital dollars in said bank account are worth less.
> 
> I’ve found a way that I can do my part AND buy Chinese at the same time. Real money, from Xi’s own stash:
> View attachment 107859
> ...


If those are yuan, yeah, $1.57, if they are 10 yen, then about eight cents.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

haypoint said:


> If those are yuan, yeah, $1.57, if they are 10 yen, then about eight cents.


They’re yuan; Chinese silver.

Xi’s central bank (doing almost exactly what ours does with silver) charges something around 200 yuan ($30) for an ounce of silver, and will buy it back from you at face value of 10 yuan ($1.57). The US will sell it to you for about $30, with a face value of $2, so a pretty close analog.

Meanwhile, that ounce of silver costs them both about $20 (130 yuan) to mine and mint.

That sounds like a crappy deal, given that they’ll both sell dollars and yuan to you, and buy them back from you for exactly face value, 1:1.

But… the cost to produce a dollar or yuan is $0.00 (0 yuan). The cost to produce one trillion dollars or yuan is $0.00 (0 yuan).

Not even the central bankers can hide from math.

1 oz silver:
Price to buy - 200 yuan / $30 USD
Face values - 10 yuan / $2 USD
Cost to produce - 130 yuan / $20 USD

$1 million in reserve notes:
Price to buy - 63,000,000 yuan / $1,000,000 USD
Face value - 63,000,000 yuan / $1,000,000 USD
Cost to produce - 0 yuan / $0 USD


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> Fox News host reacts to the president saying food shortages will be real.


Yep. And since Biden has taken office we have added at least one million illegals to the population and we plan to bring in 100k Ukrainian refugees.

This is what the left voted for.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Chief50 said:


> Food shortage is something the country desires. Just like gas shortages. Why else would they vote for a person who said that was what we were going to see of he got elected.


..But the partially educated do not have the intellecutal resources to evaluate political lies...How many times did BO tell us straight out he wanted to "Fundamentally change America"-- the country whose fundamentals caused it achieve the highest standard of living and most personal freedom the world has ever known? ....Why would anyone want to change that?


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Fox News host reacts to the president saying food shortages will be real.


Aaaw, what the heck. 50% of the country is obese anyway...


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

doc- said:


> ..But the partially educated do not have the intellecutal resources to evaluate political lies...How many times did BO tell us straight out he wanted to "Fundamentally change America"-- the country whose fundamentals caused it achieve the highest standard of living and most personal freedom the world has ever known? ....Why would anyone want to change that?


BO is the bug in Brandon's ear.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I would say a year where our own farmers cannot get the inputs they need, plus shipping problems, plus local problems getting workers is gonna tighten our belts. No matter why, no matter who is in power, we are too reliant upon foreign "stuff" to avoid a smaller harvest this year. Plus Ukraine and Russia are some of the world's major grain producers. No matter about politics, the war is going to lessen their exports. Period. And we have to compete on the world market for the food we want.

Good year to garden and can and hunt and fish and freeze and dry.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

nodak3 said:


> I would say a year where our own farmers cannot get the inputs they need, plus shipping problems, plus local problems getting workers is gonna tighten our belts. No matter why, no matter who is in power, we are too reliant upon foreign "stuff" to avoid a smaller harvest this year. Plus Ukraine and Russia are some of the world's major grain producers. No matter about politics, the war is going to lessen their exports. Period. And we have to compete on the world market for the food we want.
> 
> Good year to garden and can and hunt and fish and freeze and dry.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Chief50 said:


> BO is the bug in Brandon's ear.


Must have burrowed into his brain.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Like that 'Star Trek' episode, lol...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> Must have burrowed into his brain.


It's worse than you thought.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> It's worse than you thought.
> 
> View attachment 107882


It’s even worse than _that_.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Now THAT is f#%ng hilarious, lol... 😆


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The top picture looks like Vietnamese prostitutes and the bottom part look like WEF prostitutes. But, I am splitting hairs.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

haypoint said:


> With a food shortage, we will find which is most important, a big savings account at a bank, a full pantry and big garden or a gun and plenty of ammunition.


Learn 4 things. Learn how to make stuff. Learn how to grow and preserve stuff. Learn how to cooperate. Learn how to shoot straight.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hard Aground said:


> Like that 'Star Trek' episode, lol...


Movie, _Wrath of Khan_. Ricardo Montalban was awesome in that one.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Chief50 said:


> BO is the bug in Brandon's ear.


But BO is just the presentable front man for Goldfinger Soros et al.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Let 'em eat cake.

geo


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey! Maybe a national food shortage will solve the national over-weight problem.

People just cannot figure out how to lose weight. 

The answer: Stop eating so much, get off the couch and do more manual labor.

You can have a milk shake and a small piece of cake every day and lose weight . . . if that's about all you eat in a day.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

fishhead said:


> Learn 4 things. Learn how to make stuff. Learn how to grow and preserve stuff. Learn how to cooperate. Learn how to shoot straight.


Sound advice. Start yesterday. I'd add - learn to use what grows by you on it's own. Don't spray your dandelions.

I recently heard some other advice around this topic. The speaker was pointing out that even though they and many people grow food, it is still the minority of the over all people. Her point was - people are going to be desperate and very well may be coming to you for help - so if you can, stock things you don't use, like tampons, diapers, formula, canned food or anything you can share with desperate people.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

geo in mi said:


> Let 'em eat cake.
> 
> geo


..and drive EVs.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

doc- said:


> ..and drive EVs.


Because that electricity comes from kitten dreams and unicorn farts.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Sound advice. Start yesterday. I'd add - learn to use what grows by you on it's own. Don't spray your dandelions.
> 
> I recently heard some other advice around this topic. The speaker was pointing out that even though they and many people grow food, it is still the minority of the over all people. Her point was - people are going to be desperate and very well may be coming to you for help - so if you can, stock things you don't use, like tampons, diapers, formula, canned food or anything you can share with desperate people.


I watch Patara, too. 

DH likes her content, can't stand her voice.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@Pony she's been real fired up lately!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya'll made me go look up Patara 

I like her, if this is who you are talking about


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Some people think it is wise to learn how to grow crops and store them. That is wrong. All through history the people who have it easy are those who can control people. It doesn't matter how good you are at growing and storing food if you cannot defend yourself. Just like today we have the rich controlling the poor. If food does become scarce those same people will gather a group of people who are able to take what they want. Of course there will be a lot fewer people.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Learn 4 things. Learn how to make stuff. Learn how to grow and preserve stuff. Learn how to cooperate. Learn how to shoot straight.


3 out of 4 isn't bad. Already know how to grow and preserve stuff. I can forage and hunt. Lots of skills. I shoot a nice tight grouping....or at least I did before I started taking meds that cause shaking. 
I find that cooperating is difficult because I almost always end up doing the lions share of the work and there is very little cooperating.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Ya'll made me go look up Patara
> 
> I like her, if this is who you are talking about


That's her. I liked her earlier chicken stuff a lot. I don't have patience for the rambling she's been doing lately - not that she doesn't have a point a lot of the time, just that it takes her so long to get there. Haven't watched her in awhile, maybe she's gotten better at it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> That's her. I liked her earlier chicken stuff a lot. I don't have patience for the rambling she's been doing lately - not that she doesn't have a point a lot of the time, just that it takes her so long to get there. Haven't watched her in awhile, maybe she's gotten better at it.


I learned that if you hit the right arrow YT skips 5 seconds ahead, left arrow, back 5 seconds. I can watch some folks real fast.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have neighbors with chickens, and a green house full of vegetables. I have worked out a trade for milk. And there are more than enough Elk, Mule Deer, and even Slow Elk walking around within a few hundred feet of my place to last the rest of my life. "Slow Elk" is what we call cattle.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I might have posted this elsewhere, can't remember, so here it is (maybe again)-

Hubby and I have been preppers since before we met in 2004. I guess if I had to put a date on when I started it would probably be in 1999, prior to Y2K. But really, I have always kind of prepped.

In the prepping community there is always talk about how badly the "sheeple" will fare in a SHTF scenario.

Well, I was pleasantly surprised a couple of years ago when the pandemic hit, to see how resourceful so many people actually were. Okay, that was in part because of the meat packing plants that shut down or slowed down, and the dairy farmers who were dumping milk there for awhile. And the growers who could not get their produce to the processing plants.

But people really started figuring things out FAST!

On facebook and other social media sites groups were started almost right away, working to get consumers hooked up with producers. Many farmers opened their fields to "gleaners' because they could not get crews in to pick the crops, or because the processing plants were shut down. Many livestock producers were giving away hogs- maybe other livestock as well but I particularly remember hogs. Several of our friends managed to get hold of some hogs which they butchered themselves- apparently not our best friends because no one offered to let us in on the deals but, whatever.

Many, many people took up gardening for the first time, as evidenced by the fact that garden seeds became nearly impossible to find. It will be interesting to see if any of those new gardeners continue to garden once the pandemic is over. As I see it the limiting factor will likely be lack of seeds. I have always saved "some" seeds, but am planning to ramp up my efforts in that area this year so that I will be assured of fresh seed going forward, just in case the supply contracts.

And of course, loads of people also took up canning for the first time, and/or increased their canning/preserving activities from prior years, again, evidenced by the lack of canning supplies- though that was also due in part to shortages of raw materials to manufacture the supplies. Hoping we have enough jars and lids to last us a good long time so that we won't have to worry about finding any at good prices for awhile.

It is hard to predict how people will respond in any kind of catastrophic event, including pandemics, but if the coronavirus pandemic was any indicator, I think that those of us who have been prepping for awhile will be surprised at how many sheeple will rise to the occasion, depending, of course, on what resources are available to them. But as far as recognizing the need, and sourcing what supplies are available, I wouldn't count all of them out.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Chief50 said:


> Some people think it is wise to learn how to grow crops and store them. That is wrong. All through history the people who have it easy are those who can control people. It doesn't matter how good you are at growing and storing food if you cannot defend yourself. Just like today we have the rich controlling the poor. If food does become scarce those same people will gather a group of people who are able to take what they want. Of course there will be a lot fewer people.


I walked into the VFW one Saturday night for their fish dinner and there were some good old boys sitting at the only table with an open seat. I sat there listening to two guys tell the rest of the table how, when the SHTF, they'll just be moving up and down the road taking whatever they want from their neighbors. Why waste time growing food when they can just stock up on bullets?
I thought to myself that they would be the first two on the list to be taken out if things ever go bad.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> I walked into the VFW one Saturday night for their fish dinner and there were some good old boys sitting at the only table with an open seat. I sat there listening to two guys tell the rest of the table how, when the SHTF, they'll just be moving up and down the road taking whatever they want from their neighbors. Why waste time growing food when they can just stock up on bullets?
> I thought to myself that they would be the first two on the list to be taken out if things ever go bad.


Don't wait until the last minute. When the time comes to shoot, shoot.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

kinderfeld said:


> Yep. And since Biden has taken office we have added at least one million illegals to the population and we plan to bring in 100k Ukrainian refugees.
> 
> This is what the left voted for.


The illegals are the few that can afford to eat as mostly on food stamps


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Patara is awesome. Love to have her for a neighbor.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

The dirty little secret is everyone on this board can eat and survive perfectly well eating a 4oz tub of yogurt for breakfast and a 15oz can of chunky soup for dinner. Anyone who eats more than that per day is from pure gluttony.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Vjk said:


> The dirty little secret is everyone on this board can eat and survive perfectly well eating a 4oz tub of yogurt for breakfast and a 15oz can of chunky soup for dinner. Anyone who eats more than that per day is from pure gluttony.


Granted I could stand to lose 15 lbs. But, my average caloric intake per day is close to 3500. Some of us work our butts off. I go through two pairs of boots a year, regardless of the quality.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Vjk said:


> The dirty little secret is everyone on this board can eat and survive perfectly well eating a 4oz tub of yogurt for breakfast and a 15oz can of chunky soup for dinner. Anyone who eats more than that per day is from pure gluttony.


I could get by on a lot less than I do, if I was as full of hot air as you are. But why would I want too?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

TxMex said:


> 3 out of 4 isn't bad. Already know how to grow and preserve stuff. I can forage and hunt. Lots of skills. I shoot a nice tight grouping....or at least I did before I started taking meds that cause shaking.
> I find that cooperating is difficult because I almost always end up doing the lions share of the work and there is very little cooperating.


A friend is someone who is there when they need you.

Noah didn't try to save everyone.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> .... to last the rest of my life.


I have enough money to last the rest of my life....if I die by next Thursday... _before_ lunch.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Vjk said:


> The dirty little secret is everyone on this board can eat and survive perfectly well eating a 4oz tub of yogurt for breakfast and a 15oz can of chunky soup for dinner. Anyone who eats more than that per day is from pure gluttony.


Right...IF you were in a coma and an electric machine was doing the brearthing for you.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

I am buying as much as I can, every trip to Sams Club. Last time I was in there, they had no pasta... I ain't kidding... zero noodles of any kind. They also had no Spaghetti Sauce. 

I loaded up green beans, diced tomatoes, Italian seasoning, dry beans, canned chicken, canned tuna and instant potatoes. 

I would like to find some canned Spinach, Collard Greens, etc, as they are loaded with nutrition. 

In the next two weeks I will be tilling and getting some of the garden planted.

........


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Learn how to cooperate.


Cooperation is vastly overrated. The only cooperation I will be doing, will be giving them a head start, when I turn them away from my gate.


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

haypoint said:


> With a food shortage, we will find which is most important, a big savings account at a bank, a full pantry and big garden or a gun and plenty of ammunition.


Along with some knowledge, I’m betting that only 20% or less of high school seniors can even build a fire! Knowledge will be PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Itsroger (Aug 28, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> Cooperation is vastly overrated. The only cooperation I will be doing, will be giving them a head start, when I turn them away from my gate.


They will be coming for what you have, the farther out into the country, the later it will be, but be ready for people to try to take your food and water.
It won’t be likely that you can turn them away, desperation has no conscience.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> @Pony she's been real fired up lately!


She certainly doesn't pull any punches!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Big_John said:


> I loaded up green beans, diced tomatoes, Italian seasoning, dry beans, canned chicken, canned tuna and instant potatoes.
> 
> I would like to find some canned Spinach, Collard Greens, etc, as they are loaded with nutrition.


I don't know how much money or storage space you have, but you may want to re-evaluate your priorities---
Potatoes, beans & peas are nutritioally dense and worth the effort to save----Everything else is for show--Check out what i mean here-- SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator


Itsroger said:


> They will be coming for what you have, the farther out into the country, the later it will be, but be ready for people to try to take your food and water.
> It won’t be likely that you can turn them away, desperation has no conscience.


Right.
Like I say-- if you actuallly need 1000 rounds, you're gunna lose. There will be more of them than you.

You can fight (probably lose), run (to where? Can you carry your cache with you?) or you can hide (best choice).


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

doc- said:


> You can fight (probably lose), run (to where? Can you carry your cache with you?) or you can hide (best choice).


This brings up something I haven't thought about in a long time. I have been living in incredibly remote areas for a long time. Though the property I'm moving to is very private and rural, it is fairly close to a major highway and 10 minutes to a fast growing city on that road. So the possibility of people trying to take my stuff is there. 
Hiding is a decent possibility. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I am getting old and am tired of waiting. Lets get this show on the road.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Chief50 said:


> I am getting old and am tired of waiting. Lets get this show on the road.


I am in no way hoping to see shtf. No way. But, they will pay for my taters. And, the taters will last them longer than they first thought.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hiding? So then what? They break in and steal your stuff while you hide?
Tough things to think about.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Itsroger said:


> They will be coming for what you have, the farther out into the country, the later it will be, but be ready for people to try to take your food and water.
> It won’t be likely that you can turn them away, desperation has no conscience.


Bet me. I can turn them away fast. Might be a little blood spilled but I have a good backhoe. I figure we could run out of food by Christmas if we locked down today.

So let them go drive a new car, get their nails done. Drink heavily I don't care. I worked hard and so did the wife to put together what we have.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Hiding? So then what? They break in and steal your stuff while you hide?
> Tough things to think about.


That is why we are heavily fenced with blackberries growing in the fence line. Thermal scopes see at night.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> That is why we are heavily fenced with blackberries growing in the fence line. Thermal scopes see at night.


This is very lucky for you.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> That is why we are heavily fenced with blackberries growing in the fence line. Thermal scopes see at night.


Good plan.It's a scientific fact that starving, armed mobs of displaced citizens cannot get past a fence with balckberries on it.

....and to those who don't think hiding is the way to go when society breaks down, I'm not talking about pulling the covers over your head or putting your food reserves in a locked cupboard.

We're not alking about a 3 day power outage. We're talking about SHTF/EOTWAWKI....For lesser calamities, keep in mind that you can go 3 weeks with no food before you starve to death, so for most disruptions of normal life, you really didn't have to put up any supplies.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Without cooperation most of us will disappear in pretty short order. The only way to survive is to join in a group that has someone who knows how to grow food, preserve food, save seeds, build things out of wood and metal and glass, etc......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and 100 other things.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Hiro said:


> The top picture looks like Vietnamese prostitutes and the bottom part look like WEF prostitutes. But, I am splitting hairs.


And then there are the Russian dolls.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Your dreams come true when you order a Russian bride.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bless your heart.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

doc- said:


> I don't know how much money or storage space you have, but you may want to re-evaluate your priorities---
> Potatoes, beans & peas are nutritioally dense and worth the effort to save----Everything else is for show--Check out what i mean here-- SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator
> 
> Right.
> ...


In addition to what I mentioned above......
I have hundreds of pounds of dry beans and rice. Recently I have started to buy more dried, split peas. The only thing I have purchased in mass for potatoes, is of the dried variety. 

I'm good man.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@Doc - wild blackberries are covered in thorns. Good luck with that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah it's not the blackberries it's the thorns that cover the bushes. i got caught in some saturday when i was trying to clean up a bit after my fence fell down on the neighbors walkway. what a mess i was in. all scratched up and bleeding. even went through my gloves with the rubber palms. that was used as torture at one time. ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently got caught on some multiflora rose that felt like the branches were literally holding me in place !


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Rising S Company offers several high-end bunkers, including the Aristocrat, which is priced at $8.35 million. The design incorporates a game room, bowling alley, gun range, garage, and pool.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If I had that kind of money I would buy a tropical island, rocket launcher and a cannon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> If I had that kind of money I would buy a tropical island, rocket launcher and a cannon.


And Bezos would say, "Only one of each?"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> If I had that kind of money I would buy a tropical island, rocket launcher and a cannon.


I like this one





__





MINI NAPOLEON III CN8021 | TraditionsFirearms.com


Reminiscent of the cannon used by the armies of both the North and South during the Civil War. This cannon features metal-rimmed wheels and is a .




www.traditionsfirearms.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If I had more, I would have to have more people to use them.

The cannon place doesn't ship to Ohio.  Roadtrip!!!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> The cannon place doesn't ship to Ohio


I saw that right after I posted


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have friends in other states. 

I am surprised they don't ship to Ohio. Cannons are legal here.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

fishhead said:


> And then there are the Russian dolls.
> View attachment 107951


I know, right? I think that one on the bottom right is the one that let the Russians invade Ukraine.

Wait. No. He’s the one that sent tons of lethal weapons to the Ukrainians. It was the was the one before him, and the one after him that watched as Russia invaded, twice. What were their names, again?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Itsroger said:


> It won’t be likely that you can turn them away, desperation has no conscience.


I know. But I have delt with similar situations before. I have lived in secure compounds in Central America, and West Africa. The secret is strong fences, and a good field of fire. If there are enough of them, they will win. But I intend to make them work for it.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Well it should be noted that every communist revolution that Ive ever heard of follows the following pattern;

Riots
Pulling down statues/temples/other symbols of the established culture
starvation to get people in centralized locations, dependent, and easy to control/relocate

Mao starved tens of millions into submission. Stalin almost as many. In the rural areas where people are more self sufficient they send thugs/troops to kill or arrest holdouts. Russia had a strong population of Kulaks, who were self reliant peasant farmers which stood in the way of the communist collectivist agenda.....they were targeted and destroyed by the communists.

All of this could be coincidental. Maybe Im reading too much into things but we seem to be following a script here.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Adirondackian said:


> Well it should be noted that every communist revolution that Ive ever heard of follows the following pattern;
> 
> Riots
> Pulling down statues/temples/other symbols of the established culture
> ...


How well-armed were these people in Russia and China?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Pony said:


> How well-armed were these people in Russia and China?


Not very is my guess.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Adirondackian said:


> Not very is my guess.


Probably an important variable.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Let's stop fooling ourselves. Having a barn full of hay and grain, a pantry with two years of food makes us feel safe. Maybe having a few guns and a dozen boxes of ammo gives peace of mind. It's all BS and time you admit it. 
The government can turn down the screws with property taxes and put you off the land. 
A shot in the head while gathering eggs ends all your plans.
Getting everyone on the government dole ends your chances to hire the help you need and get the parts for the equipment you need.
Castles have moats and 'round the clock guards. Few families can do that. One possibility is for a group of like minded folks banding together to secure one location, around the clock. That plan falls apart quickly. Who could you trust in dire times? In order to have many secure a single location would require storing all you need at the home of someone else. Few Preppers are that trusting. 
A minor shortage, far different from the SHTF situation, stimulates hoarding, making it far worse. OPEC created gasoline in the early 1970s. Canning jar lids in the mid 1970s. Sugar in the early 1980s. Toilet paper and hand sanitizer in the 2020s. None had any real impact on survival. 
TV bad guys tell you why they are getting ready to kill you. A starving man shoots you through the door, before knocking.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Fear mongering on one hand....then with the other saying there is nothing to worry about wrt inflation. It is transitory and we will control it.

lol


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Without cooperation most of us will disappear in pretty short order. The only way to survive is to join in a group that has someone who knows how to grow food, preserve food, save seeds, build things out of wood and metal and glass, etc......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and 100 other things.


So how do you find someone in that category that doesn't already have their stash set up? ? We could take in another couple but don't want some stranger knowing what we have., He might tell others and gang up to get your stuff.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Let's stop fooling ourselves. Having a barn full of hay and grain, a pantry with two years of food makes us feel safe. Maybe having a few guns and a dozen boxes of ammo gives peace of mind. It's all BS and time you admit it.
> The government can turn down the screws with property taxes and put you off the land.
> A shot in the head while gathering eggs ends all your plans.
> Getting everyone on the government dole ends your chances to hire the help you need and get the parts for the equipment you need.
> ...


I think prepping is an industry and many of us are customers in some manner of speaking, from the extreme to the guy with an extra package of TP. 

You do what you can do. Fight the good fight, or not.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How long does 2 years worth of food last with no seeds stored? Or the rubber diaphragm that cracks after 2 years. Where do you get replacement parts? All of us need others unless you want to live like a caveman but even they depended on each others.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I did not read all the prior posts, so not aware of what was discussed.

I went to a farm supply store that normally has very good prices on fertilizer. I wanted triple 13, but all they had was triple 10 and 17. I bought triple 10 for $21 for 50 pound bags. 

Local honey was up. A few years ago a 180oz jug was $52, now it is $73...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've noticed a few "negative Nancy" posts the past couple of days, essentially saying, "No matter how well your homestead is set, you're doomed, so put your head between your knees and kiss your bum good-bye."

What's with that? 

Sure, things are rough and getting rougher, but are we supposed to just tuck tail and submit? 

I don't think so.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The unprepared will die off. The folks with high blood pressure, diabetes, and mental illness that is controlled by meds will die off or kill each other.

Those who are left will be sorted by their level of preparation, basic survival skills and knowledge, skill at defending what they have, MacGyver abilities, and luck.

Gold will be worthless. Meat and bullets will be valuable.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

It always boils down to the math-- in a true SHTF situation, ALL non-preppers are doomed, while most preppers won't survive long either. It's just chance that will determine which preppers survive....but you can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Maybe that would be a time to right many wrongs with our civilization. Return to the fittest will survive. The fittest will be the parents of the new generation. Not like today where we have the opposite happening.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We're all going to die. You have to make the best of the time you have. I don't think hiding in a remote area will go much good. If it happens, I will do my best to protect my circle of people. Those who would want to join and actually help out would be welcome. Those who become a danger will be removed. I've seen too many horror movies to think a bad egg will really change their tune after a kiss with death.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Chief50 said:


> Maybe that would be a time to right many wrongs with our civilization. Return to the fittest will survive. The fittest will be the parents of the new generation. Not like today where we have the opposite happening.


You think a good dose genocide is good for the species?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There will be a food shortage for sure. They said it would happen last night on the news. When the news crews run with stories like that, people start panic buying. Some people may not have to worry about the toilet paper shortage. With no food, there will be no poo.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> Maybe that would be a time to right many wrongs with our civilization. Return to the fittest will survive. The fittest will be the parents of the new generation. Not like today where we have the opposite happening.


What wrongs will be corrected??? my version??? your version??? Bidens??? Putins??? Xi's??? the mean orange mans???

Which "fittest" do you suggest should survive... the strongest... meanest... most healthy... smartest? Survival of the fittest is fine in theory... with animals... often not so much with people.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> What wrongs will be corrected??? my version??? your version??? Bidens??? Putins??? Xi's??? the mean orange mans???
> 
> Which "fittest" do you suggest should survive... the strongest... meanest... most healthy... smartest? Survival of the fittest is fine in theory... with animals... often not so much with people.


My version. Yes, the strongest, meanest, most healthy, and smartest. Just like nature demands. 
Since this is a homesteading forum how many farmers do you know that saves the weakest, meakest, sickest, and dumbest for their breeding stock?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure as shootin if you hear it on the news the night before. next day early there wont be a pk or a bottle of whatever it was left on the shelf. sometimes i think they do it on purpose. not sure who "they" are though. ~Georgia


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> My version. Yes, the strongest, meanest, most healthy, and smartest. Just like nature demands.


It's a very, very rare critter that meets all those criteria and doesn't have someone sneak up and kill it in its sleep.



> Since this is a homesteading forum how many farmers do you know that saves the weakest, meakest, sickest, and dumbest for their breeding stock?


Let me tell you a story. Last year a had this rooster. He was all the things that "nature demands" and to top it off he was pretty. Problem was, man nor beast couldn't get within 50 yards of him without him comin' at you with those 3" spurs a flashin'. That is nobody except my 10 y.o. granddaughter.

That dang bird followed her like a puppy dog and if she sat down he hopped up and sat in her lap. Towards the end of summer that rooster had chased everybody and everything to shelter... my dear sweet little granddaughter went out an sat under the tree, the bird came running up, jumped in her lap and sat down. She gave him a couple of pats on the head, and quick as a flash grapped him and wrung his neck.

Moral 1: not everything that fits "natures demands" survives the longest.

Moral 2: being "the strongest, meanest, most healthy, and smartest" does not necessarily mean it's the best.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chief50 said:


> My version. Yes, the strongest, meanest, most healthy, and smartest. Just like nature demands.
> Since this is a homesteading forum how many farmers do you know that saves the weakest, meakest, sickest, and dumbest for their breeding stock?


Every one of them, if that stock is their kinfolk.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> It's a very, very rare critter that meets all those criteria and doesn't have someone sneak up and kill it in its sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes to breeding stock that is what nature decides which is best. I went to work on a game rooster farm when I was in first grade. Why would anyone run from a rooster?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> Why would anyone run from a rooster?


Ummm... because this:











can do this:


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

homesteadforty said:


> What wrongs will be corrected??? my version??? your version??? Bidens??? Putins??? Xi's??? the mean orange mans???
> 
> Which "fittest" do you suggest should survive... the strongest... meanest... most healthy... smartest? Survival of the fittest is fine in theory... with animals... often not so much with people.


In evolution, "fittest" refers to _reproductive_ ftiness-- success at passing your genes in higher numbers on to the next generation.

Right now, the fittest people are those protected species who are only getting by because the govt is supporting them....Once their numbers grow to the point where there are too many Takers to be supported by the dwindling number of Makers, the system collapses and chaos will ensue....In The Newe Order after that, we'll return to the situation where the Fittest are the Makers.,


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Ummm... because this:
> 
> View attachment 108129
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen the knifes and gaffs a fighting rooster wears.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

doc- said:


> In evolution, "fittest" refers to _reproductive_ ftiness-- success at passing your genes in higher numbers on to the next generation.
> 
> Right now, the fittest people are those protected species who are only getting by because the govt is supporting them....Once their numbers grow to the point where there are too many Takers to be supported by the dwindling number of Makers, the system collapses and chaos will ensue....In The Newe Order after that, we'll return to the situation where the Fittest are the Makers.,


Should apply to people just like it does to animals. We were talking about when the government does not have anything to give to the Takers. They will have to learn to survive on their own.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> Have you ever seen the knifes and gaffs a fighting rooster wears.


Sure have... been to a couple of cock fights (in countries where it was legal). Never saw the point of arming a couple of dumb birds and watching them try to kill each other.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homesteadforty said:


> It's a very, very rare critter that meets all those criteria and doesn't have someone sneak up and kill it in its sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I applaud your granddaughter. Now, SHE is made of stock that should survive!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The unprepared will die off. The folks with high blood pressure, diabetes, and mental illness that is controlled by meds will die off or kill each other.
> 
> Those who are left will be sorted by their level of preparation, basic survival skills and knowledge, skill at defending what they have, MacGyver abilities, and luck.
> 
> *Gold will be worthless*. Meat and bullets will be valuable.


Had a discussion with one of my near and dear the other day, who expressed disappointment over not having accrued a sizeable amount of PMs. Just didn't seem to grasp the concept that PMs are for rebuilding later on. MUCH later on. 

Best metals right now start with the letter B


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Sure have... been to a couple of cock fights (in countries where it was legal). Never saw the point of arming a couple of dumb birds and watching them try to kill each other.


It hasn't been that long ago when rooster fighting was legal in the U.S. Dog fighting was legal also. There used to be special train tickets that went from one big dog fight to another.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> *18 Signs That Food Shortages Will Get A Lot Worse As We Head Into The Second Half Of 2022*
> 
> If you think that things are bad now, just wait until we get into the second half of this year. Global food supplies have already gotten very tight, but it is the food that *won’t be produced* during this current growing season in the northern hemisphere that will be the real problem. Worldwide fertilizer prices have doubled or tripled, the war in Ukraine has greatly reduced exports from one of the key breadbaskets of the world, a nightmarish bird flu pandemic is wiping out millions of chickens and turkeys, and bizarre weather patterns are absolutely hammering agricultural production all over the planet. I have often used the phrase “a perfect storm” to describe what we are facing, but even that phrase really doesn’t seem to do justice to the crisis that we will be dealing with in the months ahead. The following are 18 signs that food shortages will get a lot worse as we head into the second half of 2022…
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Ummm... because this:
> 
> View attachment 108129
> 
> ...


Just like any animal a person should know a little about what they decide they want. You do not give a kid a car when they do not even know how to get in the thing. You don't get an airplane if you cannot spell plane. Chickens are just like anything else you can get. It is dangerous if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> This is very lucky for you.


I would bet that luck had nothing to do with it. Money, planning, and being pro-active creates it's own luck.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so if you can, stock things you don't use, like tampons, diapers, formula, canned food or anything you can share with desperate people.


I am stocked up on things that I can use, like ammo. Which I will share if necessary, one round at a time.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Without cooperation most of us will disappear in pretty short order. The only way to survive is to join in a group that has someone who knows how to grow food, preserve food, save seeds, build things out of wood and metal and glass, etc......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and 100 other things.


And that same group can hold a vote, and take everything you have and kick you out. No thanks. I might visit them, or barter with them. But I would never move in with them, or even spend the night.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

haypoint said:


> Let's stop fooling ourselves. Having a barn full of hay and grain, a pantry with two years of food makes us feel safe. Maybe having a few guns and a dozen boxes of ammo gives peace of mind. It's all BS and time you admit it.
> The government can turn down the screws with property taxes and put you off the land.
> A shot in the head while gathering eggs ends all your plans.
> Getting everyone on the government dole ends your chances to hire the help you need and get the parts for the equipment you need.
> ...


You are right, it is a no win situation. I don't plan to win. I plan to kill as many as I can, run and hide then do it again. None of us are getting off this little mud ball alive, but that is no reason to make it easy for them. Forming communes because we are afraid of what go's bump in the night, will just put you under someone else's thumb.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> Sure have... been to a couple of cock fights (in countries where it was legal). Never saw the point of arming a couple of dumb birds and watching them try to kill each other.


How about paying grown men huge amounts of money to play a child's game with a ball? Then paying even more money to watch them, or buy products they endorse?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am stocked up on things that I can use, like ammo. Which I will share if necessary, one round at a time.


to each his own - that wasn't my idea you quoted it was someone else's idea - to stock for other people too.
personally, kind of hard to afford stocking for other people...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> kind of hard to afford stocking for other people...


Sorry. I agree with you. When times get hard, taking care of our own family will be tough enough.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No shortage of pork in Texas


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> Just like any animal a person should know a little about what they decide they want. You do not give a kid a car when they do not even know how to get in the thing. You don't get an airplane if you cannot spell plane. Chickens are just like anything else you can get. It is dangerous if you do not know what you are doing.


Yeah...having a flock of 50 - 75 birds for the last 12 years has hardly taught me anything. Neither have the geese, ducks, turkeys or guineas.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> How about paying grown men huge amounts of money to play a child's game with a ball? Then paying even more money to watch them, or buy products they endorse?


I've never been big on that kind of "sport". I've been to a total of one football game and two baseball games in my 60+ years. Never been big on endorsements either. I get/do what is right for me... don't much care what anybody else does.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Yeah...having a flock of 50 - 75 birds for the last 12 years has hardly taught me anything. Neither have the geese, ducks, turkeys or guineas.


When you get over 50 more years you will catch up with me. Birds from finches to emus. Flocks of several thousands.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Chief50 said:


> When you get over 50 more years you will *catch up with me*. Birds from finches to emus. Flocks of several thousands.


Never ate finch or emu... I'm more interested in food and feathers (and insect control, and alarms). Just how many and how long before you figure I can say I know a thing or two??? Sorry, I didn't know this was a race.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Itsroger said:


> They will be coming for what you have, the farther out into the country, the later it will be, but be ready for people to try to take your food and water.
> It won’t be likely that you can turn them away, desperation has no conscience.


Death...


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Never ate finch or emu... I'm more interested in food and feathers (and insect control, and alarms). Just how many and how long before you figure I can say I know a thing or two??? Sorry, I didn't know this was a race.


It isn't a race. I have seen people who have raised birds for many years that know little about it. I started out working on a game rooster farm at the age of 6. Had all kinds of birds since them and I am 72. Owned a hatchery for several years. Sold one of my farms a few years ago. Had over three thousand pheasants, five thousand quail, one thousand chukars, Don't know how many chickens, pigeons, doves.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

JeffreyD said:


> Death...


Yes, they can be made to change their mind or face the results of their folishness.


----------

